# ADA 240 Liters "mountain like" 2nd version



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

i did a few hardscape and plantation modifications in my tank as i couldn't get the result that i was expecting ,i reduced the varieties of plants and reorganized them in a more natural way ,i also changed the stones disposition , i think that it is better that way ,i would like to know what you think abou it .

here is the old version










here is the new version ,much more simple plantation .










here a few close up




























planted part



















modifications have been done recently so it doesn't have its final shape ,especially the rotundifolia and arcuata .

i am also thinking about replacing the eleocharis (long hair grass) in the left side by a more complex plantation using HM ,MU ,sp green ,rotundifolia ,and change the hardscape ot that left part too to make it more "rocky"...what do you think?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I actually liked the older scape better since it showed more rock and had a more "defined" rocky look to it, the bunch of plants in front of the larger rock on the right hides everything in the new scape. But you knew know until the final scape. Nice job.


----------



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

both are very nice. but if i pick a scape i would say the first tank. care to share specs?

im drooling over your tank!


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi both tank are super but my preference go for your old scape


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

its a 240 Liters ADA tank ,120*45*45 (180L of water ,lot of stones ans soil)

filtration:eheim 2028 (70%)
pump:eheim 1048 (60%) on the ground
soilower sand (under heavilly planted parts),Aquasoil,tourmalineBC,bacter100,clear super .extraenac A. 
lights:ADA NA-lamp 8*18 (144W-12h/day)
CO2:ADA system ,pollen glass (3 drops/sec)
fertilization:Brighty-K (3ml/day)
step1 (1ml/Day)
ECA (20drops,3times/week)
water changes:bryghty-K ,ECA,phyton-git,green bacter,green gain , 60 Liters 1/week 

plants are quite healthy ,a few algae poblems at the launch (common algae with AS) then cyano bacterias due to an un balance between no3/po4 ,problems resolved ,no algae for more than 2 months now (tank stated in its first version in september)

i hope i answer to your question

problem with the old scape is that it was really hard to synchronise the growth of the different plants so i could never get a satistying result ,as i was a beginner (i still am) in planted tanks i choose the different varieties of plants in a very unrationnal way without thinking of a whole ,what i am trying to do now is something more coherent and natural ,there is still a lot of work but i feel like i am going in a good direction ,feeling i didn't have with the first version...


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I prefer the old version, but I see your vision and like the improvements. 

hair grass has to be thinned out, just like stem plants, so maybe tear out a big clump, and leave something growing over the rocks.

Mark


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's another vote for the older version. I understand your reasons for changing, but the older version gives a much better sense of depth and balance, to me, at least.


----------



## webcricket (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm going against the grain...I prefer the plants and color balance of the 2nd scape. I like the grassiness of the left corner and the triangle it creates as well. The only thing is that you've lost the right side triangle you had in the 1st scape. If you trim the plants to fit the triangle line and add a taller one for the back right corner area (something dark green to contrast the pink would be sweet), it will look even better:


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

How did you mount 8 NO flourescents?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Both scapes are really beautiful in both color and health. I also prefer the older style as there is a better constrast with the foreground and for the sense of height and depth it creates. 

I have to say when I look at the full tank shots it almost doesn't look real.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments ,i am a bit sad that everybody preferred the old scape ,the actual scape is far from being finished though...

do you have any suggestios to make it better?i was thinking about adding a few small stones in the right side ,would it be better?
the eleocharis migth soon dissapear (behind the roc) to create a more complex plantation using the same varieties that already are un the tank ,doest is looks like a boog idea for you?

Webcricket:the choise of 8*18 has been a financial choice it is the cheapest system


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The thing is the large and dominant bunch of plants in front of the rock on the right, if you put some rocks in front of that bunch or thin that bunch up, it would be better. More rocks.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

i totally agree ,i wasn't expecting the blyxa to grow so much ,there is actually another stone behind the biggest roc which has completly disapeared...i've been looking for the same rock for a few weeks but impossible to find some nice species now .argghhh


----------



## Chondro (Apr 12, 2006)

WOW! Both layouts are gorgeous... definitely my favorite tank of the ones that I have seen recently. Nice job!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I really liked the dramatic look of the rocks in your original scape. Also the current scape is quite flat on the right side, but that is probably because of the newness of the planting. The new scape is more cohesive and I like that, but I do miss the rocks.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

a few pictures tonight before the cut ,i had no inspiration these last days so no changes just let the plants grow...i will do some small changes in the blyxa part which is too massive ,i will extend the arcuata ,HM ,sp green bushes to insert them into the blyxa ,what should break the massive effect of this one and might look more natural .














































does it look any good to you at this point?


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

I just love unrestricted plant growth, and your pictures show beautiful growth and wonderful colors. Very nice; it must be fun to do this tank!

Mark


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

Anything youre doing is great - composition, plant choice and design.

Its sure to turn out great.


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,
your second attempt is not that bad at all. It looks better than the first and all in all the plants are really beautiful. You did a great job so far!

Allthough the plant growth is amazing, the scape could can be improved.

The large rock in front of the 2 red stemp plant species is too much in my opinion. It's a too big focal point for the current scape. All the attention of the observe is on this point. I would separate the red stem plants or replace one of them with a more brown one. One red species is enough. 

Replace the largest rock or add another one in front of it between the two Blyxa. Then it would look more like a mountain range. At the moment it looks like single rocks between plants. All in all the rock work was better in your first tank. Now they look lost between the plants. They should be more obvious and should have a stronger effect.

The left half of the tank looks empty. The idea with the hairgrass is not that bad but something is missing. I would use the plants you already have. I would plant this bright green species (don't know which one you used exactly on the right side) in the left corner. Next to it towards the middle of the plant I would plant another Blyxa. May you would also like to use a third larger plant spcies in a different shade of green than the first. I would use the hairgrass in front of this new group of plants. There should be some variety but no second focal point. 

The focal point should be highest point of the scape. The plants in the right corner should be smaller than in the middle were the Ludwigia arcuata is at the moment. Together with some more plants on the left side it would look more balanced. It would appear like two mountain ranges or something like this. I would leave some open space between the left plant group and the right one.

I hope you don't understand my ideas as criticism. These are just my ideas to improve your tank. Hopefully I could help you a bit.

Best regards

Robert


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

Robert ,thank you for your help ,your analysis of the tank is quite interresting ,in fact i mainly agree with your ideas as it points out clearly all of the lacks that shows that tank ,which is far from being finished and will evolve in a good way thanks to person like you

to replace the central rock would be quite difficult as i want it to be focus point of the tank ,but ,adding some rocks behind it to create the effect of a mountain range as you sayd is a very good idea ,it could create a link between rocks to obtain -at last- an harmonious hardscape ...an excellent idea in fact

i also agree with the fact that 2 varieties of red stems side by side is not so nice ,only one should stay ,the rotundifolia i think (as it is quite difficult to make a correct bush with the arcuata)...the problem is that its been so hard to get some arcuata that i just cant get rid of it ,then another thing that i could do is to replace the arcuata by the rotundifolia in the back and use the arcuata in some green area to create some color contrast ,not with a big group just a light touch...what do you think?

as for the right part basically what you suggest is to give a convex shape to this part ,that is the idea i started with as you can see on the pictures on the first page ...then i changed the shape to an ascending slope ,technically i dont have so much lights ,0.8W/Liter (144W for about 180Liters) ,so i need the red stems species to get higher to turn to a nice red , i then changed the concept of the hardscape and plantation from being one mountain to being the beginning of a mountain ,which one would continue (imaginarily) on the right of the tank i want to see how it looks like that way ,if i am not satisfied i will come back to my first idea and give it a convex shape where the planted central part would be the culminant point

the left part has been a problem since the begining ,i now see 3 solutions but i dont really know which one to choose:
-leave it the way it is ,as the eleocharis part looks peacefull next to that heavily planted part...
-create a natural group using an eleocharis base and addind a few stems from the right side varieties ,which i have no idea what i would have as a result ...can't find any picture of eleocharis base group... or is it a new concept  
-create a basic group rearanging rocks and using the plant varieties from the right side ,i've been thinking about this for a while...here is a picture of what it could look like (done by a friend with photoshop) ,not exactly as the picture which is a mirror image of the right side but something in that idea









well it is a bit long but i guess everything is there...again thank you Robert as i apprieciate constructive criticism to help me to improve the tank,and in that way your post has been very helpful ,i hope to read from you soon


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

I like both tanks. From the two "trimmed" pictures, I prefer the 1st scape, but when you posted the untrimmed picture, the second really looks nice. The thing I don't like about the second scape's trimming is that the right side is basically trimmed along the same horizontal line. In your first scape, you created a really nice effect by trimming along diagonal lines, which focused your eye down to about 1/3 from the left of the tank (the base of the hill), which is perfect. The untrimmed version has those same lines, plus it covers up the filter equipment in the back right. 

Regardless of this critique, I'd be more than pleased if either of these scapes were in my living room. Well done!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

absoluetly amazing!!!!

sorry if i missed it but what is that stem in the right rear?


----------



## Intros (Apr 26, 2006)

Excelent work! I like the ballance of the last image, preserving the general ideas and vivid colours of the tank. Could you please tell me the name of the geen plant located in the right side near the glass on the second row? Is Rotala green? Thank you!


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some news from the tank ,a few hardscape changes ,not finished yet though ,i'm still working on it on the right side but i cant find a nice stone .... the plantation in the right side is messy as i had to move plants to be able to put the new roc inside

eklikewhoa and Intros ,the plant on the second row at the top right of the tank is a rotala sp green (3rd picture)

i'm getting nearer to the general shape that i'm looking for ,a few more trimming and it might obtain something close to the image that i expect

a few pictures ,a bit too bright ,i have troubles using my camera,sorry


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Are those phantom tetras? They look really nice. And its so algae free, how do you do that? =D


----------



## morta_skuld (Sep 20, 2006)

ive changed my mind! I guess i like both of the scape! Your an artist bro!


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

I think It's even better now. The colours are really lovely.

I think the right bunch[umbrosum?] is perhaps too close to the glass. I suggest trimming that a little.

The left side is a tad unbalanced when i squint to look at the picture. Perhaps some delicate small hydrocotyles could be planted there.

Two thumbs up!


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

I think the second tank looks way better. It seems to flow bette. either way great looking tank.


----------



## james 3200 (Jan 23, 2006)

> fertilization:Brighty-K (3ml/day)
> step1 (1ml/Day)


Is that the amount you dose of the ADA products daily? Do you dose anything else? I only ask as I am too using the range and dose 5ml of step1 & 5ml of brighty k daily, tank is around 100lt, so quite a bit less.. And is full of HC.

Great looking tank too

James


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

This tank is progressing really well! I think this might be the best scape yet in its progression. The only suggestion I can think of is what you've already acknowledged, and that is to trim the stems directly in the middle to allow them to bush out a little bit more. The red stems right now look to be 5-6 individual stems instead of a whole hedge. Of course, that's really nit-picky on an otherwise outstanding piece of work. Congrats!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

What is the plant behind the sp.green? would it be colorata?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

what kind of rotala is that at the back?, its so red thats the first time i saw rotalas like that


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

bioch ,those are phantom tetras

morta_skuld ,nswhite,thank you ,it's getting better ,i finally found a hardscape that i like ,i guess this one will be the good one ,seems like it is better balanced .

standoyo,it is umbrusum and i agree with you with the fact that it is too near to the glass ,i dont like it much here so i will put some sp green instead.

james 3200 ,i put some ECA too (20drops/2days).

krisw ,thank you for your comment,i'm having a hard time getting a well shaped group with the ludwigia arcuata ,it is a japanese variety which looks quite different to the ones i've seen in europe or america ,it is quite thin and as i cant get the result that i'm looking for ,i will make a change in the plantation .

eklikewhoa ,xcooperx ,this is rotala rotundifolia in the back .

i did a few changes in the hardscape ,i think that it looks nuch better now ,the lay out seems to be better balanced .

i started doing a few plantation changes ,the left side is being done so i dont put it on the picture ,no big changes there ,just taking off all the old eleocharis that doesn't looks nice anymore and put some arcuata in it ,seems like it's a good match .
i will make a few more changes soon in the right side ,rotala rotundifolia will replace arcuata mostly in the back ,sp green will replace umbrosum in the right mostly in the front(some umbrosum will remain on a 2nd row), a bit pf arcuata will be placed in the sp green /umbrosum bush to put some color .

i still have to wait a bit for the new stones to get a color similar to the old ones


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

your rotala is so red, how you make it that red?? oh and i love the tank


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

Yeah, xcooperx, I agree so completely. How is that done? I was just looking at one of my nanos, and put on my reading glasses to look real close, and saw a large wad of hair algae! So, have to re-think my strategy. ...wondering how this beatiful tank looks so nice! : )


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

really love this scape. the combination of colours is fatastic. and i particularly like the positioning of the hydrocotyles.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

some news from this tank ,i finally could do something i am pleased with ,hope you like it too
































































i am thinking about the next lay out already ,i might start it soon


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm really enjoying this scape..a little typical..but very well-done nevertheless..


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

second scape is lovely!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

amazing!


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

what is the round leafed plant on the stalk that is fore-midground on the right


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I really like your style the last tank pic is amazing I did like the first picture you posted the best until the most recent pic really amazing great eye for design.rayer:


----------



## SuRje1976 (Mar 3, 2006)

uttoshii, you've got a great looking tank! Your trimming technique is fantastic. Care to share your methods?


----------



## SuRje1976 (Mar 3, 2006)

FelixAvery said:


> what is the round leafed plant on the stalk that is fore-midground on the right


Looks like _Hydrocotyle verticillata_...


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

you should leave it how it is Look great's...


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

thank you for your comments 

there are 2 kinds of round shaped leaf plants ,some micranthemum umbrossum on the right next to the rotala sp green and the hydrocotyle verticillata in the Hemianthus micranthemoides on the center left side .


----------

